# Lifesize Latex Posable Skeleton - Corpsed?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Couple of years ago I purchased a lifesize latex posable skeleton from Spirit, but never really used it for anything. Thinking about trying to incorporate it somehow this year, but the more I look at it the more cheesy it looks (to me). 

Anyone ever corpse one? I'm thinking about using some liquid latex and some of that cheap web in a bag for my corpsing. 

Thoughts, experience, pics?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Is this the prop you're talking about?

http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/lifesize-skeleton/

Corpsing is certainly a possibility, but you might also consider using him as is and dressing him (I see top hat and ragged tailcoat) to fit your haunt theme.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I used many of the latex skellies for animated scares....soft, they liked touching EVERYONE! hahaha


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Is this the prop you're talking about?
> 
> http://www.spirithalloween.com/product/lifesize-skeleton/
> 
> Corpsing is certainly a possibility, but you might also consider using him as is and dressing him (I see top hat and ragged tailcoat) to fit your haunt theme.


Yes that's the one!



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I used many of the latex skellies for animated scares....soft, they liked touching EVERYONE! hahaha


My only concern with doing that is the metal armature inside for holding its shape. Wouldn't want it to jab someone. Which is why I was thinking maybe corpse it up and put in on one of my stretchers or gurney or throw it one of the padded cells.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

what about loosely webbing it as a spider victim? I have a similar prop from Party City. I put mine in a coffin...and definitely didnt pay that much for it. Ouch.


----------



## hauntedkimmy (May 31, 2011)

Yeah I think some liquid latex would make him look nifty. I rip cheesecloth into strips and form with latex. Also smooth paper towels like viva brand and latex give you nice muscles. Also, you could try mixing in dryer lint into the latex to get volume out of it and more gristly effects. I've never corpsed an entire skellie, but it sounds like so much fun!! You'll hafta share pics when you are done!


----------



## litel black cat (Nov 29, 2010)

one of the things we use for corpsing is what i call "peanut buter" batting. it has a brownish tinge to it and looks fabulous with the latex in it. when it dries it still retains it's flexibility and has a fleshy - decayed appearance- not sure where to get it yet but maybe a craft store?


----------

